#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  gezocht vrouw met een mooie karakter

## badder42

.......

----------


## Tanawia70

Salaam, 

Leuk dat je op mij profiel reageert, en jou profiel spreekt mij ook aan, en lijkt me leuk om kennis met je maken, we kunnen toch kijken of er een klik is tussen ons? Qwa eigenschappen zitten we op een lijn toch? 

Groetjes

----------


## badder42

Up....

----------


## badder42

........

----------


## badder42

:-) :-)

----------


## badder42

.......

----------


## Lina2016

pm me maar

Groeten

----------


## badder42

Upppp

----------


## badder42

Upppp

----------


## Naima Lhoucine D

inshaa Allah.vind je de ware. je profiel spreekt me aan. moet alleen zeggen ben nieuw en pas ingerold

----------


## badder42

> inshaa Allah.vind je de ware. je profiel spreekt me aan. moet alleen zeggen ben nieuw en pas ingerold


Ameen. Shoekran.

----------


## badder42

Upppp

----------


## Lieve dame34

Hallo 
Vroeg me af of je nog beschikbaar bent zo ja laat mij weten

Groetjes

----------


## badder42

Upppp

----------


## Moslima77

Het lijkt mij erg leuk om je te leren kennen in scha Allah. Stuur mij een pb.

----------


## badder42

Upppp

----------


## badder42

.......

----------


## badder42

Upppp

----------


## badder42

Uppppp

----------

